# When to begin Synthroid post TT?



## marlene1979 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had a total thyroidectomy this past Monday. I've had a seven year history of nodules and hyperactivity- 
TSH - .15 (Range .45 - 4.5)
Free T4 - 1.3 (Range .82 - 1.77)

My surgeon wants me to wait one week post-op before I begin synthroid. Does this sound right? I just don't want to "bottom-out" and be really hypo when starting synthroid. Should I be starting on it sooner? I follow up with my end in 2.5 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you were hyper before surgery, then, yes you'll want to wait a period before starting synthoid. Your thyroid "dumps" during surgery and weird things happen, so you don't want to bombard your system with more hormones.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marlene1979 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a total thyroidectomy this past Monday. I've had a seven year history of nodules and hyperactivity-
> TSH - .15 (Range .45 - 4.5)
> ...


That sounds right as explained by Joplin re the hyperactivity.

Did pathology come back good? I hope?


----------

